# Árvore cai e danifica 4 viaturas em Lisboa



## Antonio (13 Nov 2005 às 22:21)

O Primeiro de Janeiro disse:
			
		

> *Uma árvore caiu ontem à tarde, na Rua D. Estefânia, sobre um carro que circulava e outros três estacionados numa das principais ruas de Lisboa, mas não houve vítimas, segundo testemunhos recolhidos no local. Duas das viaturas ficaram totalmente destruídas e as outras sofreram danos avultados. O proprietário da viatura que ia a passar, ainda não refeito do susto, não quis falar, mas o dono de uma das viaturas estacionadas contou que deixara o seu carro estacionado na Rua de D. Estefânia e que, quando voltou, pouco depois, estava seriamente danificado*



O vento em Lisboa às 21h de hoje era 24,5 km/h só sendo superado em Portugal pela estação de Cabo Carvoeiro com 35,6 km/h


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2005 às 22:28)

Mas a árvore caiu hoje Domingo ou ontem Sábado?   

Hoje foi de facto um dia muito ventoso, principalmente aí na zona oeste! Aqui também esteve bastante vento, tanto que foi graças a ele que acordei


----------



## Antonio (13 Nov 2005 às 22:28)

Dado que a notícia é de uma árvore caída ontem, alguém sabe qual o vento sentido onte em Lisboa? No INMG não encontrei...

Ontem de facto fez muito vento


----------

